# Creacion del cable para conectar discos duros por usb



## rachet (Mar 7, 2006)

Como puedo hacer para conectar mi disco duro por el usb...


----------



## Luis Alberto Ramírez (Mar 9, 2006)

Ya existe un cable convertidor de puerto a usb, lo puedes encontrar en alguna tienda de electrónca como steren, distele o radio shack, aunque el costo no es nada económico, te cuesta al rededor de 450 pesos, pero ya lo existe sin que te quiebres la cabeza.
Saludos


----------

